# Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 2 Review from KEYS magazine Germany



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 12, 2017)

German readers can read my review of Ark 2 from KEYS online:
https://www.keys.de/artikel/einzelansichthome/news/orchestral-tools-metropolis-ark-2-im-test/


----------



## Rowy (Apr 30, 2017)

Andreas Moisa said:


> German readers can read my review of Ark 2 from KEYS online:
> https://www.keys.de/artikel/einzelansichthome/news/orchestral-tools-metropolis-ark-2-im-test/



So can Dutch readers


----------



## Vastman (Apr 30, 2017)

So can any Google Chrome users, by going to the link and right clicking on "translate", which I REAAAAALLLLY appreciate at moments like this!

Thank you, Andreas... well done! I am so glad I picked up ARK 2. It is wonderfully unique!


----------

